# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Thoma Simaku  Katër Premiera në Katër Vende të Evropës

## Henri

Thoma Simaku  Katër Premiera në Katër Vende të Evropës
Orkestra e Radio-Televisionit të Ljubljanës mban iso shqiptare në Ditët e Muzikës Botërore në Zagreb
Vepra simfonke Hyllus e kompozitorit shqiptar Thoma Simaku është zgjedhur nga Juria Ndërkombëtare dhe do të përfaqësojë Shqipërinë në Festivalin Ditët e Muzikës Botërore që zhvillohet në Zagreb nga 15-24 prill 2005.  Premiera e saj do të jepet nga Orkestra Simfonike e Radio-Televizionit të Ljubljanës nën drejtimin e dirigjentes angleze Sian Edwards më 21 prill në sallën qëndrore të Zagrebit - Lisinski Concert Hall.  Në programin e koncertit, për këtë vepër Simaku shkruan: Titulli i veprës rrjedh nga fjala ilire Hylli. Tashmë është mjaft i njohur fakti që Ilirishtja është një nga gjuhët më të vjetra të Evropës, dhe shqipja moderne është pasardhsja e vetme e saj. Hyllus është muzikë pa fjalë, d.m.th. nuk ka nevojë për përkthim, por karakteri i veçantë i veprës qëdron në kërkimet për një bashkë-ekzistencë muzikore  midis modalitetit të muzikës shqiptare dhe idiomave moderne të muzikës bashkëkohore. Në këtë drejtim, përvec tingullit simfonik të orkestrës, vepra kërkon që instrumentistët të mbajnë edhe iso!  
Më 30 prill 2005 në Sallën e Bibliotekës Mbretërore Den Sorte Diamant në Kopenhagë do të jepet premiera e koncertit për Violinë Réflexions de la Croix III  nga violinisti londinez Peter Sheppard Skaerved dhe Sinfonietta e Kopenhagës nën drejtimin e dirigjentit danez Franz Rasmussen. Kjo premiere vjen vetëm disa muaj mbas eksekutimit në Danimarkë të veprës Soliloquy, për të cilën gazeta qendrore e Kopenhagës Politiken shkruajti: Në veprën e Simakut, në një mënyrë të shkëlqyer, katalogu i gjërë ekspresiv i violinës është transformuar në një intensitet dramatik ku çdo gjë ka kuptim. 
Premiera e Kuartetit Nr. 3 Voci Celesti, e cila u zgjodh ndërmjet 157 konkurrentëve nga vende të ndryshme të botës, u dha nga Rubinstein Quartet më 14 shkurt 2005 në Sallën a Filarmonisë së Varshavës në Festivalin Lutoslawski, që mban emrin e kompozitorit polak me famë botërore. 
Në të njejtën ditë, në Angli, në katedralen St. Paul në Huddersfield u dha premiera e  veprës Radius për 11 harqe e kompozuar me porosi të grupit Goldberg Ensemble nga Manchester, i cili e ekzekutoi atë në pesë qytete të Anglisë.  Për këtë pjesë gazeta qëndrore e Londrës The Guardian (28 Shkurt 2005)  shkruajti: Duke bashkuar aspektet moderne dhe antike të shprehjes muzikore, shpërthimet kulminante të veprës  arritën një efekt të mahnitshëm. 

Pergatiti Merita Bajraktari McCormack, e-mail jmrome94@aol.com, Zagreb 7 prill 2005

----------

